# Whats the law?



## younggun (Sep 16, 2008)

Gday yakkers of all ages,

ive recently turned 18 and do enjoy a good drop,
ive just been wondering what are the laws for drinkning and paddling,
are there any??
and if posible, wat are the pfd laws,

Victioria, ppb btw,

cheers, john..


----------



## noeskimo (Oct 20, 2008)

i recently discovered that for each beer, you will catch one fish. so you shouldnt drink more than your bag limit... ;-)

.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

mate i dont know what the law is but i got breathalysed at coombabah creek on the gold coast when coming back up the ramp so maybe it is a craft. i know pushbikes, horses,camels and skateboards are all covered by the law.

cheers pete (by the way i dont drink, your body is a temple young gun not a playground, just stick to eccies and red bull like all the sensible young people)


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm sure a yak would count as a vehicle, horses and pushbikes do after all.
But besides that, drinking and yakking isn't the safest thing you could be doing by a long shot.


----------



## bugalugs (Mar 18, 2008)

Don't hold me to this, but think I read, that a kayak is considered a recreational water craft and as such you are required to wear an appropriate pfd when underway or in open water. Definately applies to alcohol and paddling.


----------



## Raider (Nov 3, 2008)

Alcohol and paddling don't mix Youngun. Save it until after you have done both paddling and driving. When that situation develops on the water that you have not expected or are not experienced to handle, you need every brain cell functioning. I have been paddling for many years and have had to help out blokes who thought they were not affected by a couple of drinks but were found wanting when it counted.

The way you get to be an old fart like us is to listen to the voice of experience. Only a fool learns by his own mistakes when he has an option.

here endeth the lesson.


----------



## Raider (Nov 3, 2008)

P.S. Regardless of any laws, you should always wear a good quality PFD when on the water. The good ones cost more but don't interfere with your body movement and don't ride up under your chin when you are in the water. Did you see the news yesterday where the Great White eyed off the 3 yak fishermen and one fell in? 
Paddle for the best but always prepare for the worst. Too late to try putting it on after you are in trouble.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

PFD rules are state dependant. IE In Qld there is no requirement for any safety gear in unregistered boats. However there is the "general safety obligation", where if a magistrate decides a piece of safety equipment would have helped avoid or lessen the impact of an incident, you can be charged for not having it. So I follow the normal rules as far as possible.


----------



## bugalugs (Mar 18, 2008)

Must agree with that, a good quality pfd is a bonus, mine is full of pockets and doesn't bother me at all when paddling. keeps me a bit warmer if anything.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

So far as the drink driving thing goes, in QLD, as a previous poster mentioned, a kayak is considered a vehicle. It's not so much that the law is worried about you harming yourself, it's the fact that if you are not 100% capable of controlling your actions (vehicle) you may cause harm to others.

Considering you can be picked up for being drunk and disorderly walking down the street, it's not really surprising that being in control of a water craft would be treated as DUI.


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm always up for a few beers but not often while out fishing.

My dad taught me from a young age not to drink while on the water. I heard later that if affected by alcohol, a person will succumb to hypothermia at a faster rate which can be a real issue in southern waters (even in warmer months, prolonged exposure to sea water can lead to hypothermia).

You just never know whats going to happen out there and it might not be your fault. It's the other idiots you have to watch.

Besides, I don't think id have the spare hands to suck back a few cold ones out there. There... soft plastic fishing can be good for your health! Tell your wives that one fellas! 

Cheers,

Al


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

I have a self imposed two can limit when I'm in charge of a vessel, be it the yak, a stink boat, or someone elses 30ft yacht......

However if the conditions are good, and I have confidence in the skipper, then I'll enjoy myself


----------



## younggun (Sep 16, 2008)

thanks to everyone participating in the thread,

Well it looks like this isnt a laughable issue as i admitedly saw it as, ive only just started
thinking about the serious side of it, i will deffinatly keep the cans in the fridge.

as far as the pfd's go, can anyone suggest one good while paddling that wont get in the way,
ive got one thatwill do for now, but it does get in the way a fair bit,
does anyone use an inflatable one? how much are they and are they effective?

cheers again, john..


----------



## Raider (Nov 3, 2008)

John, I use a Kokatat Tour. At the time I bought it several years ago it was the only one approved by the American Coastguard for seakayaking. It is cut shorter than most others so that it doesn't interfere with the spray skirt on a sit in kayak and ride up under the chin but is thicker at front and will tend to make you float face up if dazed or unconscious. When adjusted to your body shape it will sit in place and you won't even notice it after a while, even when in the water it won't ride up under your chin like the ill fitting cheap ones do. It is very comfortable and has both clips and a zip up front which means that on a hot day the zip can be left open to allow air flow to the chest without compromising the effectiveness of the PFD to do it's job. Very few PFD's have a clip top and bottom.

It has several pockets and I carry a personal EPIRB in one of them tied to the ring provided in the pocket so that if I am seperated from my boat offshore in foul weather and can't get back to it, that is my lifeline. It also has a hydration pack on the back with a hose and bite valve clipped on the shoulder which will keep you alive for a couple of days in that situation if sipped sparingly. I also carry a few energy bars (the good high energy bars) in another pocket as well for the same reason. As I paddle a sit in with a sail I have fitted a sharp knife in it's hard plastic sheath on my left shoulder strap so that I can grab it with my right hand. The knife handle is fixed to my shoulder strap with a piece of shockcord so that I can't lose it but will stay out of my way when in place. The shockcord is just long enough to stretch the full length of my arm.

If I am going offshore, I carry a good quality hand held VHF radio and my mobile phone in an aquapac which goes around my neck and in another one of the pockets. The other little item that is very handy is a small tube of sunscreen that clips on my other shoulder strap because I remember the sunscreen usually after I have launched. They are available with a small carabiner that will clip on anywhere and hang upside down from the carabiner. A tip for attaching things externally is to fit a zip tie around the shoulder strap on each side so that it forms a loop that you can clip things onto.

With food and water to keep you alive and hydrated and sunscreen to protect you from the worst of the sun and an EPIRB to raise the alarm and locate you, you have taken care of the essentials to keep you alive until rescued in most scenarios that are likely to happen to you as a kayaker. with or without your yak if you carry it on you at all times. It sounds like a lot but is not much really when you wear it all the time.

Another safety feature of the Kokatat is that like all good PFD's it has reflective tapes front and back so that you can be seen if the rescue has to be at night.

Kokatat is not he only brand that will do the job but it is one of the best and the best ones are all upwards of $250 each but that is another one of life's lessons. You always get what you pay for and with lifesaving equipment you don't compromise as you may only get one shot at it and it has to work.

If you are relying on your mobile as your sole means of communication until you can afford the other things, I suggest that you programme the contact number of every rescue organisation in the areas you intend to paddle. We have Volunteer Marine Rescue, Australian Volunteer Coast Guard and the Water Police. When you are heading out it is a good habit to dial the local rescue organisation and hang up after it rings once. That will then allow you to simply press the redial button in an emergency and help will be dialled straight away. I don't know about you but I can't see the screen on my mobile in bright sunlight and that makes it very hard to find the number you want.


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## younggun (Sep 16, 2008)

raider,
just had a look at the kokatat tour, it looks like a pretty swish live vest, but the price has blownme out of the water,
does anyone know a cheaper similar jacket?
and on the specs it has 16lb 8oz boyancy, umm does that mean it will only make u float if ur a jack russel??

PS: what type (1,2,3) pfd must you wear, the kokatat is a 3 from memory,

cheers again, john..


----------



## Raider (Nov 3, 2008)

Rose has a good point there. The top end PFD's all have a zip up front which covers the clips and show a smooth front to drag over the deck but still allows easy wearing on and off with a front opening that can be left unzipped for air flow if you need it. Again it is design that has top and bottom clipping which will maintain the safety integrity in this situation. There are a handful of top brands but none of them are cheap.

I have been wary of inflatable ones since one failed on me years ago. It had worn through in one corner and I had never inflated it to check it regularly and it didn't do the job when I needed it. At least I know what I've got with my Kokatat and I don't even know I have it on most of the time. The trick is to buy good gear that will do the job properly and adjust it until it fits so well that it becomes part of you. Unfortunately it is still a matter of you get what you pay for.

I read a notice once that said QUALITY.... Quality is like oats. If you want nice clean oats, you must be prepared to pay a fair price... However.. If you can be satisfied with the oats AFTER they have been through the horse... That comes a lot cheaper.

Cheers


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

In Victoria I have been breath tested while on the water on my kayak, alcohol laws do apply to you while in control of your vessel . This was taken from BIA Victoria site :
.00 Blood Alcohol Limit applies for under 21 and supervisor
.05 Blood Alcohol Limit applies for over 21
Link to site for more information:http://www.biavic.com.au/safe-boating-info
Sorry if this bursts your bubble.

As far as PFD's are concerned you are also required to wear one, you can wear type 1, 2, or 3. Here is a link with the new regulations that you need to adhere to:http://marinesafety.vic.gov.au/doi/...FILE/Guide to Marine Regulations Dec 2005.pdf


----------



## younggun (Sep 16, 2008)

wow too may options here,
ive seen inflatables, and i rekon they look good, exept that there is zero storage for emergency gear,
how much are they, and wat pfd are they??

u know i really should know more about this by now haha,

a big thanks to everyone particpating in this thread, i am very apreciative of ur help,

cheers, john...


----------

